# Mickey & Minnie



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Did any of you see the news the other day when a woman had a scorched iron that she said had a picture of Jesus on it? 
It made me want to get my razor blade scraper out and clean her iron! She is going to keep it in a closet for safe keeping.

Well, I was stacking wood on the side porch the other day and noticed that one of the ends of a piece of spalled Maple 
had a picture of Mickey and Minnie Mouse on it (see the picture). Both incidents probably have the same religious significance. I am not 
going to tell you where I live because I could not handle a major pilgrimage to my place. If you see anything other than Mickey or Minnie,
say human body parts, you may need help. I am not a Psychoanalyst so you might want to make an appointment with your health Professional.

I hear there is a place in Florida where Mickey and Minnie show up nearly everyday. If you feel compelled to make a pilgrimage you may want to head there. As for the spalled Maple with the picture I may be forced to run an ad on Ebay to try to sell it for a couple of thousand dollars. Then again I may just burn it. I will not keep it in a closet!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Will someone please take the firewood picture out of my gallery and post it? I can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Here ya go. When I saw that story, my eyes rolled so hard, I got dizzy. Then I told my husband the stupid woman needs to learn how to iron without scorching her clothes!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank You Autumnlover! You are the best and I see we sort of feel the same about the lady with the iron.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

*blinks and tilts my head from side to side* ummm...yup...time for you to go to the funny farm...


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

Fabner, I always say " I don't need any money, just a fool with some"


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

When I 1st saw this I thought that the powers that be were telling me to go out and buy a english setter so I just had to do it. How could the wife argue when there is devine intervention involved.
You guys should try it. Feel free to use pic.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rick, Nice Puppy! That, by the way is the best kind of dog!


----------

